# Grew 3 inches in 2 months naturally



## Fgsfds (Jan 30, 2022)

All I did was stretches in the morning and K2 supplements. Sometimes I would tap my ankles with a hammer and think "grow, grow" to manifest biological elevation of stature (law of attraction)


I'm 16 if it matters


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Jan 30, 2022)

Fgsfds said:


> All I did was stretches in the morning and K2 supplements. Sometimes I would tap my ankles with a hammer and think "grow, grow" to manifest biological elevation of stature (law of attraction)
> 
> 
> I'm 16 if it matters


Puberty or larp


----------



## TeenAscender (Jan 30, 2022)

tales


----------



## Gad (Jan 30, 2022)

I too inserted a nano bot through my ear so it can get on the pituitary gland and squish all HGH out of it. Overdone it though and now I'm 7 feet.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 30, 2022)

I did the same and everyone says I'm larping. Just don't do it too much as you will become too tall like me.


----------



## NotoriousLoser (Jan 30, 2022)

you are in puberty, try to give everything in terms of height maxxing and dick maxxing. later you will regret not having done anything.


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Jan 30, 2022)

Fgsfds said:


> a hammer and think "grow, grow" to manifest biological elevation of stature (law of attraction)


Bruh 

also what height are you now?


----------



## Deleted member 13754 (Jan 30, 2022)

Fgsfds said:


> All I did was stretches in the morning and K2 supplements. Sometimes I would tap my ankles with a hammer and think "grow, grow" to manifest biological elevation of stature (law of attraction)
> 
> 
> I'm 16 if it matters


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jan 30, 2022)

Fgsfds said:


> I'm 16 if it matters


no it doesn't matter at all


----------



## datboijj (Jan 30, 2022)

Fgsfds said:


> I'm 16 if it matters


----------



## Fgsfds (Jan 30, 2022)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> Bruh
> 
> also what height are you now?


6'2. I'm trying to eke out a coupe more inches, so lately I've switched up my manifestation imagery (mental picture) from a sprouting sapling to a large redwood tree shooting into the sky. When I want to taper my growth rate I'll go back to envisioning the sapling.


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jan 31, 2022)

Fgsfds said:


> 6'2. I'm trying to eke out a coupe more inches, so lately I've switched up my manifestation imagery (mental picture) from a sprouting sapling to a large redwood tree shooting into the sky. When I want to taper my growth rate I'll go back to envisioning the sapling.


Cheers bro!! I also do stretches and some yoga and i grew 2.5 inches in 3-4 months,i would have got 3.5 inches but i was a bit inconsistent. I want to get 2.5 inches more after which my torso would start to look too big for my legs.
I didnt take vit k,but now i am thinking of adding d3+k2,b9,folinic acid,meltaonin,MSM,betaine and methionin for methylation and HGH.
I am making a thread about my success today

Also,can u tell what kind of "stretches did u do"?
And can u tell our routine?
Why do u tap your ankles with hammer? whats the reason/logic behind it? 
Also did yor spine/torso grew or ur legs?
I manifest too btw, when i wake up from sleeping,i think i should do at night too.

I am 18 btw,and every1 here thinks i am bluffing,glad to find some1 similar to me.


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jan 31, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> I did the same and everyone says I'm larping. Just don't do it too much as you will become too tall like me.


bro whats ur story? i read here that u took hgh and got acromegaly?
can u tell ur full background?
i am 18 and i am growing and i dont wanna get acromegaly.


----------



## Deleted member 14024 (Jan 31, 2022)

cage at this thread


----------



## Deleted member 1660 (Jan 31, 2022)

Fgsfds said:


> All I did was stretches in the morning and K2 supplements. Sometimes I would tap my ankles with a hammer and think "grow, grow" to manifest biological elevation of stature (law of attraction)
> 
> 
> I'm 16 if it matters


I grew 2 inches overnight and had to go to the hospital


----------



## MrIncrelex (Feb 3, 2022)

Fgsfds said:


> All I did was stretches in the morning and K2 supplements. Sometimes I would tap my ankles with a hammer and think "grow, grow" to manifest biological elevation of stature (law of attraction)
> 
> 
> I'm 16 if it matters


which brand and how many mg of k2 did you used? was it mk4 or mk7?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Mar 2, 2022)

Ok


----------



## FreakkForLife (Mar 3, 2022)

MrIncrelex said:


> which brand and how many mg of k2 did you used? was it mk4 or mk7?


@Fgsfds


----------



## dwohh (Mar 3, 2022)

90% of "height gain results" arek ids still growing thinking yoga made them 5 inches talle


----------



## user47283 (Mar 3, 2022)

Fgsfds said:


> All I did was stretches in the morning and K2 supplements. Sometimes I would tap my ankles with a hammer and think "grow, grow" to manifest biological elevation of stature (law of attraction)
> 
> 
> I'm 16 if it matters


you're a fucken moron pal


----------



## Fgsfds (Mar 3, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Cheers bro!! I also do stretches and some yoga and i grew 2.5 inches in 3-4 months,i would have got 3.5 inches but i was a bit inconsistent. I want to get 2.5 inches more after which my torso would start to look too big for my legs.
> I didnt take vit k,but now i am thinking of adding d3+k2,b9,folinic acid,meltaonin,MSM,betaine and methionin for methylation and HGH.
> I am making a thread about my success today
> 
> ...


My protocol is based upon the ideas of the Chandogya Upanishad. The fundamental thesis is that manletism is not a permanent condition of the samsara but rather a manifestation of accumulated misdeeds in previous lives. Only through suffering can we redeem ourselves; this is where the hammer comes into play. There's also a key link between the hammer and the growth visualization. DYOR, I'm not going to spoonfeed you here. Read the Chandogya Upanishad.


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Mar 3, 2022)

Fgsfds said:


> My protocol is based upon the ideas of the Chandogya Upanishad. The fundamental thesis is that manletism is not a permanent condition of the samsara but rather a manifestation of accumulated misdeeds in previous lives. Only through suffering can we redeem ourselves; this is where the hammer comes into play. There's also a key link between the hammer and the growth visualization. DYOR, I'm not going to spoonfeed you here. Read the Chandogya Upanishad.


kys inmediatly


----------



## FreakkForLife (Mar 3, 2022)

Fgsfds said:


> My protocol is based upon the ideas of the Chandogya Upanishad. The fundamental thesis is that manletism is not a permanent condition of the samsara but rather a manifestation of accumulated misdeeds in previous lives. Only through suffering can we redeem ourselves; this is where the hammer comes into play. There's also a key link between the hammer and the growth visualization. DYOR, I'm not going to spoonfeed you here. Read the Chandogya Upanishad.



Alright,i do my own stretching and i have got 3.5-4 inches in 4-5 months.

Can u specify what stretches u do?
I will read this Upanishad,seems interesting


----------



## Fgsfds (Mar 3, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Alright,i do my own stretching and i have got 3.5-4 inches in 4-5 months.
> 
> Can u specify what stretches u do?
> I will read this Upanishad,seems interesting


I don't attribute the stretches or the supplements to be the main factors in my growth


----------



## FreakkForLife (Mar 3, 2022)

Fgsfds said:


> I don't attribute the stretches or the supplements to be the main factors in my growth


 Then What do u consider the main factor?


----------



## Zures (Jun 12, 2022)

Fgsfds said:


> I've switched up my manifestation imagery (mental picture) from a sprouting sapling to a large redwood tree shooting into the sky. When I want to taper my growth rate I'll go back to envisioning the sapling.


how tf does that work, sounds like 15y old subliminal lover girls bullshit


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jul 24, 2022)

Fgsfds said:


> All I did was stretches in the morning and K2 supplements. Sometimes I would tap my ankles with a hammer and think "grow, grow" to manifest biological elevation of stature (law of attraction)
> 
> 
> I'm 16 if it matters


Bump @Fgsfds did u grew of after this? If Yes,how much? Are u still doing it?


----------

